# Sonata no. 2 in Des Major - movement one



## AndreasvanHaren

A new piece: This is the first movement of my second piano sonata in Des Major. This piece is very different from my first piano sonata which was very classical in style; this new sonata is much more romantically. The other three movements will probably follow next year, December is going to be a very busy month for me; no time for composing more music.

Sonata no. 2 in Des Major - movement one.

Hope you like it,

André


----------



## Krummhorn

André,

What a beautiful contrast to your prior works shared here. Your talent as a composer for piano is a true gift of the soul. Looking forward to the rest of the composition next year. All the best for the rest of this year and into 2008. 

Kh


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Krummhorn,
thanks for that very nice compliment. I wish you an all the best for the coming year as well. December will leave no time for me to write any more music.

I put the score on my website for download, in case you would like to have a look at it.
http://www.andrevanharen.com/pianosonatano2.htm

best wishes,
André


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi André,

Thanks! I'll check that out later today and have another listen while reading while reading the music. 

Kh


----------



## Morigan

Wow, I love it, seriously! Thank you for sharing your work with us.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

you're very welcome Morigan. Thanks for listening to it.


----------

